# New Tank - thoughts, comments?



## Teemote (Aug 13, 2016)

So, I have a 20 gallon planted tank, and it's doing pretty well. Had it for about 10 months now and... after speaking with Default here I have been itching to get a new tank - maybe a 50 gallon one.

Here's my first round of ideas.

Tank: Starfire - 36 x 18 x 18 - too bad they don't make something thinner, maybe like 16? - 18 feels wide

Light - been researching, and might be leaning towards a Finnex Planted plus - looks good for Med / high Light plan

Pressurized CO2 - already got so I am good there.

Filter - still debating if I want to go with canister, or just more AC HoB + couple power heads for water circulation.

Soil - thinking to reuse the ones in my 20 gallon ( Flourite red ) - can't decide if I want to switch or continue to use that.. I find it hard to plant cause it's jam packed.

Any thoughts or ideas on gear?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Trust me 18" will not feel wide once you start scaping. 

I have a 36 x 16 x 18 starphire tank and I wish I had the 2 extra inches of depth (or more) to work with.


With filtration would lean towards a canister filter. Canister filters are my go to for filtration. It will not gas off nearly as much co2 as a HOB. 

I'm currently running a finnex planted + on my 7 gallon and I like the light I'm getting with that. No idea if the 36" model is the same in terms of intensity. But overall it's a well made fixture for what it costs. 

I've never been a fan of the fluorite substrates but if they are working for you then great. I find its hard to create slopes with it. An aquasoil like ADA Amazonia or netlea are my favorite substrates they are packed with nutrients and are much easier to scape with. Once you get over the initial ammonia spike they work wonders.

Those are my opinions if your getting good results with what you are using then by all means stick with it.


----------



## Teemote (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks for input,

On your CO2 comment, do you use a reactor? Been reading on that, not sure if I would need it, I kind of like the ISTA disc diffuser I have right now.. I like having the mist and the tiny bubbles.

My thought is, even i need to increase the bubble count to get CO2 higher, I can always add in power heads for circulation.

Diffuser should still be good for a 50 right? I think I saw some of the people on this forum using a regular diffuser in big tanks, I think Default used on with his Starfire tank.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I've used one I the past on a 58 gallon and it worked just fine. Lately I've been using an inline atomizer but I'm thinking of going back to a ceramic disk. Both methods worked for me. Right now that tank is being used to grow out discus so I'm currently not running co2 on that tank.


----------



## Teemote (Aug 13, 2016)

Here's what I have priced out.

Tank 330 SE Edge 57 gallon Rimless - 36 x 18 x 18
Filter 330 Ehiem pro 4 350
Substrate 140 3 x 9L Aqua soil
Light 230 Finnex Fugeray Planted + 36 inch
Power Head 70 hydor - 550

That's gonna dent my pocket a little.

Might be a little over kill on the flow hmm..


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

My thoughts in black.

Tank: Starfire - 36 x 18 x 18 - too bad they don't make something thinner, maybe like 16? - 18 feels wide
18" width is a minimum in my opinion for a 36" long tank if you want to scape. If you really want a 16", a custom would be your best choice, but you definitely won't regret getting the extra 2".

Light - been researching, and might be leaning towards a Finnex Planted plus - looks good for Med / high Light plan
Depending on what you want to do, one strip may not be enough for you. T5HOs would definitely give you much more colour.

Filter - still debating if I want to go with canister, or just more AC HoB + couple power heads for water circulation.
Canister + circulation would be the best combo, however, 2x filters or 2x circulation pumps.

Soil - thinking to reuse the ones in my 20 gallon ( Flourite red ) - can't decide if I want to switch or continue to use that.. I find it hard to plant cause it's jam packed.
Flourite is blah at best, it gets a little better over time, but it compacts way too much. Main advantage is the ability to reuse and "cheaper" both initially and long term. Get aquasoil, you'll enjoy it much more.


----------

